# Obey Robot



## DavyH (8/11/21)

Aside from @Rob Fisher’s stunning set of BB panels, the silence around Obey Robot’s launch has been deafening on the forums.

Casting caution to the wind, I’ll take the plunge - who’s been/will be shopping? In the interest of full disclosure, I was one of the 20 who got 10% off as an early adopter (something I’m generally not). 

Congratulations to all involved - the marketing campaign has been outstanding and I really look forward to the range expanding in time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/11/21)

They do have some really nice accessories! Maybe in future I'll get some BB Panels

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/21)

DavyH said:


> Aside from @Rob Fisher’s stunning set of BB panels, the silence around Obey Robot’s launch has been deafening on the forums.
> 
> Casting caution to the wind, I’ll take the plunge - who’s been/will be shopping? In the interest of full disclosure, I was one of the 20 who got 10% off as an early adopter (something I’m generally not).
> 
> Congratulations to all involved - the marketing campaign has been outstanding and I really look forward to the range expanding in time.



Indeed! It was a worldwide launch and their DHL shipping rates to the planet are amazing! It's been a long time in the planning and at last, we have a local supply of BB goodies and plenty of other accessories! @Sir Vape did an awesome FOMO creation job!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/11/21)

Going to buy one of the keychains for my wife. Heheheh

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (8/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> They do have some really nice accessories! Maybe in future I'll get some BB Panels


maybe in future I'll get a BB.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

